# Best cleaner / degreaser pre touch up?



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm planning to do a few bits of spot repair with a touch up kit. 
Before I apply the base coat I wanted to clean/degrease the scratches for maximum adhesion. I've done a receipt of the shed and come up with the following. Can anyone recommend the best solution to use?


cellulose thinner
acetone
autoglym tar remover
Supermarket window cleaner
 Fairy liquid
 Carburettor cleaner (aerosol)
Citrus cleaner (used for removing paste from heatsinks)
 POR 15 degreaser (this is 10+ years old and comes from the sailboat sector)

Thanks


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

So is this after it been primed? If you put thinners on it would just remove the primer and soften the paint. What are you touching up?


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Sorry no this is just a few scratches and stone chips - none of them have gone deeper than the primer.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

g101 would do the job. Stay well away from the paint work with any type of thinners mate you could do more damage than good.


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Y25dps said:


> g101 would do the job. Stay well away from the paint work with any type of thinners mate you could do more damage than good.


So you're saying there's nothing on the list that will do the job?


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Use a small amount of fairy in water with your scotch pad and that will work ok. Have you got a scotch pad. You really could do with 1 so the paint has something to key too otherwise it will just come off in time.


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Y25dps said:


> Use a small amount of fairy in water with your scotch pad and that will work ok. Have you got a scotch pad. You really could do with 1 so the paint has something to key too otherwise it will just come off in time.


I was planning to key it with some 1500/2000 grit?


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Just use you 1500 grit then with a small amount of fairy. All will be good.


----------

